# BC Sell your frags on this website and/or buy/trade other people's coral frags/fish



## Qo2000818 (Sep 2, 2013)

Check out this website where you can find local people selling coral frags, livestock, fish and more for cheap!

You can also list your own. If anyone has zoanthids/leather/montipora/star polyps they can frag please list them there and i WILL buy them!

www.BcReefs.com


----------

